# BMW pistons in vr6



## 8-VALVER (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi Folks

I have a set of 6 x 84mm forged bmw pistons. Is there any reason why these wont work in my vr. Compression Ratio looks to be around 8.9:1 with these just from calculations.

Regards
Reinier


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

One very large reason why it will not work..


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

I heard you can use em upside down, similar to DI motors


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

open mouth, insert foot.


----------



## Gary_808 (Jan 2, 2014)

Lmao! Some people have no idea.

Vr6 pistons are angled just like that. Do some research! 
I've held 6 in my hand!


----------



## Gary_808 (Jan 2, 2014)

Vr6 pistons. So I'd like it if you retracted your fail statement.


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

VR6 pistons are readily available, so there's no need for anybody to "innovate". 

If you think it will work, then try it and report back.


----------



## 8-VALVER (Jan 11, 2012)

You guys might think it's a funny question but there are loads of 3.1 vr6 motor driving all over the show here in SA with ca20 or Toyota flat top pistons in them I know of one with 8v pistons is.


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

8-VALVER said:


> You guys might think it's a funny question but there are loads of 3.1 vr6 motor driving all over the show here in SA with ca20 or Toyota flat top pistons in them I know of one with 8v pistons is.


Long-form answer to your funny question: in the states (and mainland Europe) you can buy very good to excellent VR6 pistons off-the-shelf, cast or forged, with multiple options as to compression ratio, pin size / material, and coatings. At more-or-less reasonable prices. Starting at around $400. 

Here, custom machine work is extremely expensive in relation to parts prices. There are exceptions, but typically it's cheaper, all-in, to buy an off-the-shelf piston than to buy pistons for another motor and have them modified to fit. I would have to suspect it's the same story in Europe. 

Maybe it's a different story in South Africa, I wouldn't know. Again, if this is something you think would work and want to try, most likely you will have to be your own guinea pig.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Guys just install them upside down like they do in 3rd world countries


----------

